# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Investigadores de la UPC diseñan un aerogenerador marino 'low cost'

## F. Lázaro

http://www.upc.edu/saladepremsa/al-d...et_language=es

Noticia 22/10/2015

*Investigadores del Departamento de Ingeniería Civil y Ambiental de la Universitat Politècnica de Catalunya (UPC) han diseñado y patentado una plataforma flotante para aerogeneradores marinos que podrá reducir el coste de la energía a 12 céntimos de euro por quilovatio hora (kWh) con un diseño más eficiente y materiales de construcción más económicos.* 

Los investigadores Climent Molins y Alexis Campos, del Departamento de Ingeniería Civil y Ambiental de la UPC, han desarrollado un modelo de estructura flotante para aerogeneradores marinos que consigue hacer competitiva la energía eólica flotante en grandes profundidades del mar, a través del ahorro en costes de construcción y mantenimiento.

El prototipo WindCrete es una estructura cilíndrica con un gran flotador y un lastre en la base, que le proporciona auto estabilidad. Las innovaciones principales de este modelo, en comparación con otros parecidos que hay en el mercado, son la estructura monolítica y sin juntas, y el uso del hormigón como material utilizado para su construcción, según explican los investigadores, vinculados a la Escuela Técnica Superior de Ingeniería de Caminos, Canales y Puertos de BarcelonA (ETSECCPB) de la UPC.

Utilizando hormigón y no acero —como se ha hecho hasta ahora—, se consigue reducir un 60% el coste de construcción, dado que se trata de un material más económico. Además el hormigón es más resistente al entorno marino, característica que permite diseñar una estructura con menos necesidades de mantenimiento y con una durabilidad de unos 50 años de vida. La ausencia de juntas en la pieza hace aumentar la durabilidad ante los efectos del mar y del viento, y evita los daños que normalmente aparecen en las zonas de transición de las estructuras.

*Energía más barata y facilidad de instalación*

En el diseño del WindCrete se ha utilizado un aerogenerador de 5 megavatios (MW) como turbina y se ha comprobado que este podría soportar rotores de hasta 15 MW de potencia con un incremento en el coste mínimo, para hacerlo mucho más económico. De esta manera, con el nuevo sistema se consigue reducir el coste de la energía eólica obtenida a 12 céntimos de euro por quilovatio hora (kWh). Es decir, casi la mitad del precio real que tiene el kWh de este tipo de energía en Canarias (cerca de 24 céntimos de euro), una de las comunidades autónomas donde se quiere impulsar más decididamente por la eólica. Teniendo en cuenta la larga vida útil de este prototipo, se ha considerado una posible sustitución de la turbina por otra con más potencia y, por lo tanto, más rentable.



Las plataformas offshre (parcialmente sumergidas) de este tipo necesitan una profundidad mínima para poder ser instaladas, y en el caso del WindCrete se ha calculado que serían unos 90 metros. Por otro lado, en el ámbito técnico no hay una profundidad máxima en la cual se puede instalar. En el Golfo de México, por ejemplo, hay plataformas petroleras de este tipo ancladas en profundidades de hasta 2.300 metros de profundidad.
*
Proyecto europeo*

El prototipo se ha desarrollado en el marco del proyecto europeo Alternative floating offshore substructure for offshore wind farms (AFOSP) , que se lleva a cabo en el marco del KIC-Innoenergy en colaboración con el Instituto de Energía Eólica de la Universidad de Stuttgart y Gas Natural Fenosa. En este estudio se ha realizado un pre diseño para asegurar la viabilidad técnica y económica.

Por otro lado, para poder comprobar el comportamiento de la plataforma y su sistema de amarres en un ambiente que simula el mar, también se han realizado ensayos en el canal de oleaje del Laboratorio de Ingeniería Marítima (LIM) de la UPC, utilizando un prototipo WindCrete a escala 1:100.

*Referencias en un informe del gobierno escocés*

El modelo WindCrete ha sido incluido en un informe, realizado por la asociación de expertos en sostenibilidad energética Carbon Trust y publicado por el gobierno escocés,, sobre el estado actual de la tecnología eólica flotante. El estudio analiza concretamente las tendencias clave de este tipo de tecnología, los costes que conlleva y las barreras que tiene su comercialización, a partir del análisis de 18 modelos que actualmente se encuentran en el mercado.

----------

Jonasino (23-oct-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Sean bienvenidos los avances en este campo de la ciencia (y en todos, claro)

----------


## termopar

Los dos temas que espero hayan tratado con cuidado en este tipo de estructuras son el sistema de forjado, dado que parte de esta estructura no estaría trabajando a compresión sino a tracción, y el ataque por cloruros del hormigón.

----------

NoRegistrado (27-oct-2015)

----------

